# Lake Norman, NC



## gamlwilson (Jul 5, 2000)

I''d like to hear of sailing experiences on Lake Norman, NC (near Charlotte). I''ve heard there is much daysailor racing there but I''m also told there are larger sailboats that ply the lake as well. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DARE-Oriental (Oct 15, 2001)

I don''t sail at Lake Norman, but I have. We used to race Lightnings and Thistles there occasionally. There are many larger boats (30-40 ft) there, but don''t aske me why.


----------



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

The predominant sailboat size is 25''-30''. There are some larger boats but Norman is narrow = lots of tacking. The winds during the summer can be fickle at best. The best sailing is in early spring and late fall. It can be cold, but if you don''t mind bundling-up, the sailing can be fun.

There are a couple of organized groups that race. They think they own the lake which can cause problems if you''re out for a relaxing sail. On good sailing weekends in the spring and fall the lake can get crowded. 

You will want a boat that points VERY well and is good in light air.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gamlwilson (Jul 5, 2000)

Thanks to you both for the input. A few questions:

Is there any sailing in the winter there or is it just too brutal?

We currently have a Catalina 30 which draws 5''3". Are there any depth concerns if we should transport it there or would we have generally unobstructed sailing?

Thanks.


----------



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

Your draft should not be a problem. Weather in this area is variable during Dec, Jan, Feb. We will have 2-3 weeks when it doesn''t get above 40, then we will have a few days with highs in the 60''s. You have to pick your spots. If you can get out on the nice days, you will have the lake pretty much to yourself. In March our average temps rise significantly and the fun begins.

rleslie


----------

